# ruger mark 2



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

hey does any one here know if a ruger mark 2 woulde be a half decent rapid fire gun?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm assuming that you mean "International" rapid fire competition as found in the Olympics and , increasingly less, at various venues in the USA.
I tried it with mine years ago. The Ruger CAN be used but the trigger pull, even when the gun has been tuned, and the long bolt throw work against you, especially in the four second stage. 
I bought an after market .22 short kit for mine and that was much more satisfactory, though it does nothing for the trigger.
Hopefully, this is what you wanted to know.
Pete


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

ok yeah actualy that exactly what i wanted to know but how about 25 metre precision ?

i have the after market bull barrel on it i dont know if you did but wouldnt that compensate a little for the bolt throw?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

J.R. - You mean the precision target in "Standard Pistol" competitions. The Ruger is accurate enough to do well, especially if you take the time to test and see what .22s your particular gun will shoot best. With the proper ammo, it will shoot inside the ten ring on that target all day long. (it's the rapid fire stage in Standard Pistol competition - as opposed to the other, separate, Rapid Fire venue - that many folk find more difficult than the precision.)
Again, though, the biggest drawback that the Ruger has is it's trigger. It can be made better but I've never seen one that is the equal of an old High Standard or a Walther or a Hammerli (of course, it doesn't have the Hammerli price tag either). Aftermarket triggers are available and are an improvement. A good set of orthopedic grips like the Vitarbos go a long way toward making the gun part of the hand and will give you a more effective grip angle if you have the slant grip (Luger-style) model without breaking the bank.
I, also, have the bull barreled model Ruger. The barrel makes no difference in the amount of movement that the bolt has to make. Dedicated "rapid fire" pistols are chambered for the .22 Short; it takes very little movement of the bolt to eject the spent cartridge; therefore there is less disturbance to the sight picture as the shooter traverses from target to target and tries to get those 5 tens in four seconds. In addition, those guns are frequently compensated so as to remove what little recoil there is. 
Volquartsen makes drop on compensators for the Mk.II, as well as trigger kits, and, I believe, the .22 Short conversion. (the benefit to the .22 short kit is less recoil - smaller cartridge, lighter bolt; the bolt still has to move back far enough to engage the ejector.) Unfortunately, you can't use the .22 Short in Standard Pistol, only in the Rapid Fire event
Hope that this helps.
Pete
Pete


----------

